# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है बच्चों में थायराइड समस्याएं

## Apurv Sharma

थाइरोइड ग्रंथि  गले के अगले-निचले हिस्*से में होती है। शरीर की अन्*य ग्रंथियों की तरह यह भी बहुत आवश्*यक ग्रंथि होती है। थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। अगर समय पर इसका इलाज न किया जाए तो आदमी की मौत हो सकती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है लेकिन, हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में इसका बहुत योगदान होता है।बड़ों की तुलना में बच्*चों में ये समस्या कम ही होती है। लेकिन अगर बच्*चे को थायराइड की समस्*या हो जाए तो इसका असर उसके विकास पर पड़ता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि हार्मोन का निर्माण करती है जो कि मेटाबॉलिज्*म को नियंत्रित करता है। बच्*चे पर इसका खतरनाक असर होता है। इसके कारण बच्*चे को थकान, कमजोरी, वजन का बढ़ना, चिड़चिड़ापन और अवसाद जैसी समस्*यायें हो सकती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*बच्चों में थायराइड :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है बच्*चों में थायराइड समस्*या और उसका प्रभाव :–

*
*जन्*मजात (Congenital) हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म -* बच्चो में ये बीमारी जन्मजात भी हो सकती है और बच्*चों में जन्*मजात हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म के लक्षण  जन्*म से ही दिखाई देते हैं। इसके कारण नवजात को जन्*म लेने के तुरंत बाद दिक्*कत हो सकती है। थायराइड ग्*लैंड का ठीक से विकास न हो पाना इसका प्रमुख कारण होता है। कुछ बच्*चों में तो थायराइ*ड ग्रंथि भी मौजूद नहीं होती है। इसके कारण शिशु मानसिक समस्*या (क्रे*टिनिज्*म) होती है। इसलिए बच्*चे के जन्*म के एक सप्*ताह के अंदर उसके थायराइड फंक्*शन की जांच करानी चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्षणिक जन्*मजात हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म :–

*आप के जानने के लिय महत्वपूर्ण बात ये है की , अगर मां को गर्भावस्*था के दौरान थायराइड समस्*या है तो शिशु को यह समस्*या हो सकती है। हालांकि शिशु में क्षणिक हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म और हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म में अंतर निकालना मुश्किल होता है। अगर परीक्षण के दौरान शिशु में इस प्रकार की थायराइड समस्*या दिखती है तो कुछ समय तक चिकित्*सा के बाद यह ठीक हो जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाशीमोटोज थायराइडिटिस –* ये समस्या तो बच्*चों और किशोरों में थायराइड की यह समस्*या सबसे ज्*यादा सामान्*य है। इसे ऑटोइम्*न्*यून बीमारी भी कहते हैं। बच्*चों में यह बीमारी 4 साल की उम्र के बाद ही होती है। इसमें शरीर की प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करती है। बच्*चों में इस समस्*या का के लक्षण बहुत धीरे-धीरे दिखाई पड़ते हैं। बच्*चों में ऐसी समस्*या होने पर थायराइड ग्रंथि अंडरएक्टिव हो जाती है और यह दिमागी विकास को सबसे ज्*यादा प्रभावित करता है।

*ग्रेव्*स बीमारियां –* य*ह बीमारियां भी सामान्*यत: बच्*चों और किशोरों में होती हैं। इस बीमारी के होने के बाद थायराइड ग्रंथि का आकार बढ़ जाता है। इससे शरीर में ज्*यादा मात्रा में हार्मोन का निर्माण होता है। जिसके कारण बच्*चों को हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म की समस्*या होती है। इससे कारण बच्*चों में थकान, चिड़चिड़ेपन की समस्*या होती है। इसके कारण बच्*चों का पढ़ाई में बिलकुल मन नहीं लगता। जो की आगे चल के समस्या पैदा कर सकते है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है बच्*चों में थायराइड समस्*या के लिए माता-पिता की भूमिका :–

*
अक्*सर बच्*चों में थायराइड समस्*या के लिए माता-पिता ही जिम्*मेदार होते हैं।तो माता पिता को भी सजग रहना चाहिए समय समय पर टेस्ट करते रहना चाहिए अगर गर्भावस्*था के दौरान मां को थायराइड समस्*या है तो बच्*चे को भी थायराइड की समस्*या हो सकती है। इसके अलावा मां के खान-पान से भी बच्*चे का थायराइड फंक्*शन प्रभावित होता है। अगर गर्भावस्*था के दौरान मां के डाइट चार्ट में आयोडीनयुक्*त खाद्य-पदार्थों का अभाव है तो इसका असर शिशु पर पड़ता है।

वैसे तो बड़ों, किशारों और बच्*चों में थायराइड समस्*या के लक्षण सामान्*य होते हैं। लेकिन अगर बच्*चों में थायराइड की समस्*या हो तो उनका शारीरिक और मानसिक विकास प्रभावित होता है। बच्*चों में अगर थायराइड समस्*या है तो बच्*चों के चिकित्*सक से तुरंत संपर्क कीजिए।

----------

